# Paint can feeders



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

Back ground on my situation 
1. 10 hives currently double deeps 10 frames 
2. North Florida area. 
3. Planning to increase to thirty hives this spring. 
4. All the hives are in my back yard.
5. Just beginning to fall feed. 
6. Second winter with bees. 

Last year I fed in quart jars through the top cover and it became a chore when they started taking a quart a day (I work full time). With the intent to expand this spring I came up with a plan to use the one gallon paint cans inside on the top bars with second deep brood box enclosing it with a solid top cover. I got the idea from someone here at Bee Source. I purchased two one gallon paint cans from Lowe's and punched small holes in the lid, filled with syrup and placed one in a hive Saturday morning. Checked Sunday morning and the bees were busy taking syrup. The down side to this is I need an extra brood box for each hive. On the plus side I can place two one gallon cans on each hive. Has anyone modified the top cover to use the paint cans externally? I thought of making a shallow shim( 3/8 or 1/4 inch) around the current jar hole and setting the paint can on top. Do you think the bees would build comb in such a small limited space where they feed?


----------



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

The paint can should work in place of the quart jar feeding through the cover giving you 4 times the volume. Keep the holes close to the center of the lid and the hive level. If not level air will go in the high hole and syrup will run out the low ones. Just one hole will prevent this if the hives are not level. Down side of the can is you can't see the level in the can.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I've never modified a top cover to accommodate paint can feeders but I do use paint cans to feed in the spring. Like you mentioned, I put one or two above the inner cover and surround them with old deep boxes that I have. I put my cans on shims or even just broken sticks laying around rather than putting them directly on the inner cover. I found that the bees like to propolize the edges of the cans and shims make it much easier to remove them when I'm ready to refill, replace or remove the cans. In my experience, the bees often tend to build some comb on the lid of the can and sometimes down inside the hive right in the middle of the inner cover hole. How much depends on how quickly they take the syrup and / or how often you refill. The bees will also build comb across the holes in the lid or even wax them shut. So, if I don't have extra cans to swap out when I'm feeding, I scrape any comb on the lid off with my hive tool and use a paper clip, toothpick, pocket knife....whatever to open any shut holes before I put the lid back on. I like using the paint cans as they are easy to fill, clean and store. While they do get some surface rust, the insides have been fine. I wouldn't trust having them exposed to the weather or robbing though. I'm much more comfortable with the cans surrounded by an old deep. Oh, when I ran deeps I painted the ones that surrounded feeders a different color so that I could know, at a glance, which hives had syrup on top and which did not. Just a thought.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

What your talking about is the standard for west coast operations. migratory covers with a 1.5" hole (some vary) A 1 gallon screw top paint can is used. (no handle) as the normal feeder opening hives is not required, takes 5 seconds to change out a empty and full can. rain or shine.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I have fed with paint cans on top of a migratory cover that was cut to fit mason jars. Just place the can over the hole and put a rock on the can so It doesn't get knocked off once empty. works great. no need for an external box. Like said before compared to a mason jar you can't see the syrup level.


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

Checked my paint can feeder today it seems to work well. Guess it's time to buy a few more. I think I will punch less holes and place them over the current lid feeder hole and not have to surround it with a extra brood box, but the can was nice and warm when I opened the box.


----------



## Bob J (Feb 25, 2013)

My opinion is that paint can feeders are the only way to go.... I tried a number of different feeders and they all either were prone to growing mold, drowning bees, forced me to do frequent reloads or forced me to open the hive to restock.... Paint cans are quick and efficient.... As has been noted the only drawback is knowing when they need to be refilled....


----------

